# Autoglym super resin polish vs autobrite cherry glaze



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

A friend of mine reckons cherry glaze/autobrite extreme glaze is better than autoglym super resin polish whats your opinions on this as i have not tried autobrite products as of yet


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't find the thread that had a discussion about this but the general consensus was that SRP is better buuuuuut the Autobrite might be easier to apply.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Would I be right in thinking that whilst they are both 'fillers' AB cherry glaze is more of a filler than anything else whereas, AG SRP is mainly a polish with minimal filling properties.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mirror finish ahem ahem 

Sorry couldnt resist. 

Of the two id prefer srp.


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks lads.I have been looking at autofinesse tripple and the results are amazing.So many polishes glazes i dream of them when iam asleep and wake up and go on the computer searching google and detailing world,it must be ocd lol :lol:


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have used both and AB Cherry Glaze wins for me, easy to apply, and great results


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I've used both and IMHO SRP is the better filler but is very dusty and leaves white in cracks and trim, whereas Cherry glaze is less filling, doesn't leave white marks in cracks or trim and smells lovely.

Richard


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

fethead said:


> I've used both and IMHO SRP is the better filler but is very dusty and leaves white in cracks and trim, whereas Cherry glaze is less filling, doesn't leave white marks in cracks or trim and smells lovely.
> 
> Richard


I haven't had any issues with SRP dusting or leaving white residue. Do you have the old or new formula?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've used tripple, srp and cherry glaze 

My favourite I'd tripple then probably cherry glaze, then srp


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

fethead said:


> I've used both and IMHO SRP is the better filler but is very dusty and leaves white in cracks and trim, whereas Cherry glaze is less filling, doesn't leave white marks in cracks or trim and smells lovely.
> 
> Richard


Use less product.

Dust with SRP is typically a result of using too much product and not working it enough.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

fethead said:


> whereas Cherry glaze is less filling
> Richard


Is this right please?? I have recently read that SRP on a scale of 1-10 has a filling capacity of 0.5 to 1.
I though Cherry Glaze was totally a filler what other benefit does it add to the game
Thanks
Dave


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've used SRP in both versions and wouldn't be without it in my kit,having said that autobrite's cherry gaze is a doddle to use and has an amazing working time.


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks lads for the replies.How many coats of super resin polish to use? I will be doing my brother in laws 2005 bmw 3 series next week its black and full of swirls.He may have to take it to a local detailer to have the paint corrected.But he thinks i can do a good job by hand he is a pain in the backside and the local detailer prices are very good in my opinion and his work is excellent


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got both and have used the old version of SRP also.

I can't fault either product. Cherry Glaze's advantages are that it can be used on trim, smells nice, is slicker and has a decent level of correction from its abrasives. New SRP has stronger cleansers IMO (not that Cherry Glaze is weak in this area) and has more fillers, with the abrasives (if any) providing next to no cut. I'd also say that SRP gives more of a blingy appearance whereas Cherry Glaze is more of a wet shine.

Quite different products in terms of use but they essentially do the same job, you won't be disappointed either way though.


----------

